# enregistrement de films internet



## EtienneMacBook (16 Février 2007)

comment enregistrer un film qu'on voit sur internet genre sur youtube ? n'y a t il pas une capture d'image pour vidéo ?
merci !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=89224


----------



## Pakboum (17 Février 2007)

le lien du dessus est mort

PodTube 1.0:

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche24865-podtube.html

la version 2 chez Djodjodesign est payante:

http://djodjodesign.free.fr/


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Février 2007)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> comment enregistrer un film qu'on voit sur internet genre sur youtube ? n'y a t il pas une capture d'image pour vidéo ?
> merci !


Snapz Pro payant mais terriblement efficace


----------



## tribo (17 Février 2007)

Je me rappelle plus ou j'ai trouvé ça, mais pour enregistrer des video de youtubez tu peux utliser cette adresse

ça ne nécessite pas de logiciel et c'est gratuit.

Je l'utilise avec firefox et ça marche nickel


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Février 2007)

tribo a dit:


> Je me rappelle plus ou j'ai trouvé ça, mais pour enregistrer des video de youtubez tu peux utliser cette adresse
> 
> ça ne nécessite pas de logiciel et c'est gratuit.
> 
> Je l'utilise avec firefox et ça marche nickel



Si tu as Firefox, regarde du coté de Vidéo Downloader.


----------



## Laurent_h (17 Février 2007)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> comment enregistrer un film qu'on voit sur internet genre sur youtube ? n'y a t il pas une capture d'image pour vid&#233;o ?
> merci !



Pour YouTube, dans Safari, fen&#234;tre+activit&#233; --> tu double cliques sur le fichier qui pese lourd  et qui s'appelle Get_video ; c'est la vid&#233;o en flash.

Tu renommes le fichier avec l'extension .flv

Tu as ta vid&#233;o


----------



## apenspel (17 Février 2007)

Et aussi DownloadHelper, extension Firefox. &#199;a prend tous les formats de m&#233;dias si c'est bien configur&#233;.


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2007)

Bon, je d&#233;m&#233;nage le fil vers Internet, o&#249; il sera plus confortablement install&#233;.


----------



## EtienneMacBook (26 Février 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Pour YouTube, dans Safari, fenêtre+activité --> tu double cliques sur le fichier qui pese lourd  et qui s'appelle Get_video ; c'est la vidéo en flash.
> 
> Tu renommes le fichier avec l'extension .flv
> 
> Tu as ta vidéo



je viens de faire ce que tu me dis mais quand je renomme le fichier, il ne se passe rien et je ne peux toujours pas le lire... j'ai bien ajouté .flv a la fin du nom mais ca marche pas. en tout cas merci quand meme !!


----------



## EtienneMacBook (26 Février 2007)

Pakboum a dit:


> le lien du dessus est mort&#8230;
> 
> PodTube 1.0:
> 
> ...



le programme gratuit est parfait, &#224; l'image des macs: simplement simple... bon, qques trucs qui ont d&#233;conn&#233;s au d&#233;but, c tout ... merci !!

J'ai pas essay&#233; le payant ( pas de sous )


----------



## EtienneMacBook (26 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Si tu as Firefox, regarde du coté de Vidéo Downloader.



je suis allé chercher cette extension mais elle ne fonctionne pas... elle est bien installée, je vois bien ma barre des taches dans firefox mais il n'y a pas le petit bouton pour enregistrer les vidéos...


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2007)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> je suis allé chercher cette extension mais elle ne fonctionne pas... elle est bien installée, je vois bien ma barre des taches dans firefox mais il n'y a pas le petit bouton pour enregistrer les vidéos...



Ce n'est pas un petit bouton, mais un "petit bonhomme" qui tourne quand une vidéo est téléchargeable...


----------



## TcheLovieK (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'aurais besoin de votre aide&#8230;
Je voudrais mettre cette vid&#233;o http://saint-malo.tv/v2/?id_video=225http://saint-malo.tv/v2/rss.php
sur mon myspace en streaming, mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire !

j'ai pens&#233; la t&#233;l&#233;charger et ensuite la mettre sur youtube, ensuite c'est assez simple&#8230;
mais impossible de la t&#233;l&#233;charger ! j'ai essay&#233; avec beaucoup de logiciels/sites, mais rien ne marche&#8230; j'ai &#233;galement essay&#233; la solution de laloutre, mais soit &#231;a ne marche pas, soit je n'ai pas compris !

merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2007)

c'est un banal flv
http://www.lsm-tv.com/videos/8-helicostmic768K 500x28.flv


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> je viens de faire ce que tu me dis mais quand je renomme le fichier, il ne se passe rien et je ne peux toujours pas le lire... j'ai bien ajout&#233; .flv a la fin du nom mais ca marche pas. en tout cas merci quand meme !!


Convertis-le en MP4 avec iSquint. Plus d'infos l&#224;. 

J'ajoute que cette m&#233;thode marche pour les vid&#233;os sur le nouveau site de Canal +.


----------



## TcheLovieK (9 Novembre 2007)

merci pascalformac pour cette belle vidéo d'hélicoptère, mais ce n'est pas celle que je voulais !  
celle que je cherche est une vidéo sur un duo guitare/violon de musique irlandaise

je précise que j'utilise Firefox ! J'ai essayé votre méthode avec Safari, mais quand je double-clique sur le fichier qui pèse lourd, ça ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre Safari avec plein de texte dedans (style programme) et c'est tout pas de nouveau fichier sur mon bureau

merci pascal et iDuck
help !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2007)

oh je sais que c'est de la zikmu (une fois ca va , mais on est forc&#233; de l'&#233;couter en boucle le temps de chercher ...)

autre solution 
tu charges tout ce que te trouve unplug sur cette page  ( via firefox) il y a divers choses
ou tu analyses pas &#224; pas le code source de la page

ou
*beaucoup plus simple*
- tu renonces &#224; h&#233;berger cette vid&#233;o ( m&#234;me pas s&#251;r que t'en est ni le droit ni possibilit&#233; chez spacebidule)
et tu y mets le lien dans une rubrique et les gens iront eux m&#234;me la voir sur le site

avantages
- zero tech
-propre
-honnete ( un lien c'est pas du niveau  de la diffusion sans le droit de le faire )


----------



## TcheLovieK (12 Novembre 2007)

bon, merci de cette réponse à laquelle je ne comprends pas grand-chose c'est quand même marrant que tu me files une vidéo d'hélicoptère tout en sachant (apparemment !) que ce n'est pas la bonne !

pour ce qui est de l'honnêteté, je considère avoir quand même le droit de diffuser une vidéo de mon propre groupe, non ?

navré de te "faire écouter en boucle" cette musique, mais il existe le bouton "pause", que je sache

merci quand même.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

TcheLovieK a dit:


> bon, merci de cette réponse à laquelle je ne comprends pas grand-chose c'est quand même marrant que tu me files une vidéo d'hélicoptère tout en sachant (apparemment !) que ce n'est pas la bonne !


je n'ai pas verifié et j'aurai du m'embeter à le faire en plus...
( c'est qu'il me gronderait de l'aider...)



> pour ce qui est de l'honnêteté, je considère avoir quand même le droit de diffuser une vidéo de mon propre groupe, non ?


Attends là
c'est ton propre groupe et tu poses la question?
curieux
tu devrais donc parfaitement connaitre
- le nom du fichier 
-voire en etre le détenteur
-et l'avoir sur divers formats,  l'original n'est certainement pas en flv
-ou pouvoir contacter le détenteur de l'original



> navré de te "faire ,écouter en boucle" cette musique, mais il existe le bouton "pause", que je sache


Ah super je savais pas que ca existait  
je ne devrai pas à avoir à m'en servir ( c'est le codage du site qui met en boucle)


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Novembre 2007)

Sous Safari, faire clic droit ou ctrl+clic et "T&#233;l&#233;charger le fichier li&#233;" sur le lien suivant:

http://www.lsm-tv.com//videos/161-%20Clip%20H768K%20500%2028.flv

Puis enlever l'extension .txt du fichier.


----------



## TcheLovieK (15 Novembre 2007)

Bon ok, pour répondre à pascalformac :

C'est mon propre groupe oui, or il se trouve qu'on a été filmés par une entreprise (en l'occurence saint-malo.tv) qui ne nous a rien transmis du tout, et qui ne répond pas à mes mails (très correct tout ça).

Je te remercie de m'avoir aidé, mais je n'ai simplement pas apprécié le ton méprisant que tu as utilisé dans un de tes messages, ainsi que le coup du "j'me suis gouré mais en fait je l'ai fait exprès". Si ce n'était pas voulu "méprisant", je m'excuse de l'avoir compris comme tel, et quoi qu'il en soit je te remercie encore une fois pour avoir essayé de m'aider.

Bref, je suis désolé de devoir en arriver là pour des enfantillages (dont j'assume en partie la responsabilité).


Enfin bref, un grand merci à PA5CAL, ça marche nickel (et j'espère que ça servira à d'autres newbies comme moi).


----------

